# Bradenton Beach Fishing



## Skydiver

I have never been over there (Bradenton Beach) but my wife and I are going to be there next weekend and I am bringing my skiff. I have been looking at googlemaps trying to figure out where to go. I am not looking for any super secret spots but if anyone could point me in the right direction to get on some snook or reds I would really appreciate it. I am primarily a plastics/ artificial guy but I am going to be fishing with my wife so I am sure I will be soaking some bait to appease her. We are staying at the South end of the island not far from Longboat Pass right on the beach. Any beach fishing going on this time of year? 

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## Gramps

Anywhere in the bay! I used to fish the flats up near Manatee Ave, caught my biggest snook to date there! But this time of year find a good moving tide and you'll find fish. Drift the flats, work pot holes and channels. You know the normal stuff. Lots of trout to be had down there, (used to be) several large schools of redfish, and snook where you'd expect to find them. The flats around Cortez Kitchen, to the west & south should be productive. And if'n you want a local kinda dive spot, Cortez is a cool place to go.

Down by the pass be careful! A lot of water moves through there and during the day beware of the "sand bar igits" on Jewfish key. Lots of folks tie off and tie one on down there.

Beautiful place, I miss it like crazy!


----------



## krash

I was there last week... stayed at The LongBoat Key Resort, fished the beach casting a couple different swim baits and caught no Snook.. did catch many many Ladyfish and a few Jacks. The tides were extreme high and lots of water moving towards the LongBoat Key inlet every morning for a couple hours, there was lots of bait getting destroyed by Ladies, Jacks, and birds... Several boats come out the inlet and circle back to the beach every morning and cast net up live baits.
I fished one day with a guide in the Bay, he hit lots of spots around the Bay, all were loaded with Trout 14" to 18" very eager to hit top-water, doa shrimps, and jigs. 
Best day I had was lunch on the Anna Maria pier, great shrimp basket. Old Salty Dog across from Mote is another locals place with a good Grouper sammich. Dinner at the Dry Dock is another good eats place, and you will want to check out the dock lights after a good meal.


----------



## Skydiver

Thanks for the input guys. Sounds like I should have a great four days over there weather permitting.


----------



## jonterr

I 2nd Cortez for a place to eat!
Just dont be in a hurry!!!
Ha


----------



## jonterr

jonterr said:


> I 2nd Cortez for a place to eat!
> Just dont be in a hurry!!!
> Ha


Try Starfish!
Good seafood , no frills, be prepared to wait!!!!
Right close beside Cortez Kitchen!
Kinda hijacked fishin info!

Sorry!


----------



## Backwater

I second the Starfish and also the Rod and Reel Pier Restraunt on Anna Maria Island.

So where are you coming from and where are you staying at?


----------



## Skydiver

Backwater said:


> I second the Starfish and also the Rod and Reel Pier Restraunt on Anna Maria Island.
> 
> So where are you coming from and where are you staying at?


We came from Kissimmee, FL and we rented a house on the beach Gulf side. It was a nice anniversary get away for a few days. I didn't catch anything huge but we caught fish and had fun. No Reds, a bunch of Trout and Snook in the 18-21" range.


----------



## Backwater

Cool! Sounds like you had a nice trip! That's for the report!


----------



## Gramps

Nice! I was just down this weekend and day dreaming of fishing that bay again! Hope the storm on Sunday missed y'all!


----------

